# Chameleon newbie advice



## Mrwaylay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi all, 
I'm looking to setup, and start keeping, my first chameleon. I'm not new to keeping herps / inverts in general, however I'm aware that chameleon care can be quite specific. I was hoping to get some general guidance and advice. If anyone can answer some of the points / questions below, that would be great:

First off, what would be best as a 'starter' species? I like the idea of a Panther, especially a Nosy Be if possible. Is this realistic? 

From all the reading I have done, I am aware that airflow is vitally important for chameleon care. I am looking at a wooden, glass fronted vivarium. I know that this in general is a no-go, but hear me out. This viv has two vents, top and bottom, which run the length. It also has four air vent in the rear. Apparently, the top and bottom vents create a 'chimney' effect, circulating the air. What are peoples thoughts re this sort of set up?

I am also wanting to plant the viv with live plants. I have read that live plants help by taking in excess moisture, and by producing oxygen. Can anyone recommend some decent, non-toxic species? And should I use a substrate in the bottom to plant in to, or go with potted plants? 

Finally, is it worth investing in an automatic fogger? I've been looking at a Lucky Reptile Super Fogger. Anyone had experiences with these?

Thanks for any advice in advance. Nothing has been purchased as of yet; I'm trying to do as much research as possible before committing myself! 

Martin


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya Martin

I don't keep chameleons, but I can say if its a panther that you're after, then you should get it!

I would also advise against a wooden viv, the moisture will wreck it quickly and as you already know the airflow is going to be a problem. I have heard that the best vivs for chameleons are reptibreezes, you can plant these up with no problems! The deeper the substrate the better and you can also make it bio-active so that all sorts of bugs live in the soil and help to clean up after your pet! You can use spring tails, assorted woodlice and worms and you'll never need to worry about the floor again!

I don't know about specific plants, but there are a few safe plant lists on here - use the search function and you should be able to find them  I would suggest finding the plants you like then checking the list - or getting your plants from a reptile shop!

As for foggers, lighting etc, I would go automatic, it is much easier for you and you wont need to worry about remembering anything - also you will need to disturb your new pet less and it'll get used to the same routine every day


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

The viv you're talking about sounds ok. However the most important thing for chams is keeping them hydrated (the best way to so this IMO is with a dropper) and if you have soil (even with a drainage layer) you're pretty soon gonna notice a lot of flooding. Now the best way to avoid this is to have a proper drainage system in the bottom of the cage that takes all the water out. It really is hard to explain but just give it a google


----------



## Mrwaylay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey guys. Thanks for the advice. I have gone ahead and purchased the viv described. It's a complete set up, with lighting, artificial plants, big dripper etc. I'm most likely going to go with a additive free substrate in the bottom, and live plants. I'm also considering adding a 'false bottom' with drainage. I'll see how humidity goes with spraying alone initially, and invest in an automatic fogger if needed. AND THEN, I just need to find a Cham...!


----------



## Mrwaylay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi again. So I'm now looking at which species of Cham to go for. I've been in contact with a reputable local dealer. They have young Nosy Be's, Ambilobe's, and Jackson's available. I had asked what we be a best starter species, and was told that there's not really such a thing as a 'starter species', they just each have slightly different requirements. I just wanted to asks peoples opinions re which would be best to go for, bearing in mind this would be my first Cham.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya! As I said before get the one you like the most! Research, read care sheets until you're dreaming about them! If it's a panther you want then go nosy be. I've heard jacksons are pretty boring, though I like how they look! My next reptile will also be a chameleon...it'll be my boyfriends but I'm already researching just in case!


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Mrwaylay said:


> First off, what would be best as a 'starter' species? I like the idea of a Panther, especially a Nosy Be if possible. Is this realistic?


there is no such thing as a starter species really, they all require the best care you can give them and will soon go down hill if you don't provide for all of their needs

after a lot of research I bought a baby Ambilobe Panther as my first chameleon, five months on and so far all good, he's growing rapidly, is as tame as you like and will eat from my hand












> From all the reading I have done, I am aware that airflow is vitally important for chameleon care. I am looking at a wooden, glass fronted vivarium. I know that this in general is a no-go, but hear me out. This viv has two vents, top and bottom, which run the length. It also has four air vent in the rear. Apparently, the top and bottom vents create a 'chimney' effect, circulating the air. What are peoples thoughts re this sort of set up?


It sounds like you are looking at the Vivexotic Chameleon viv ?
Its a nice looking viv but its much too small for an adult panther, the air flow isn't as great as is advertised, its a pain to dry out because of lack of drainage, you have to have the uv light unit inside the viv which means the chameleon will climb all over the tube and reflector, the tall glass doors rattle when you open them which startles the chameleon.

I bought one for my chameleon, I paid £130 for it and could immediately see the problems with it so after more research I upgraded him to one of these 24x24x48 including the HydroFlo base










Screen Enclosures | Chameleon World Muji

ok a bit more expensive but it really is the best enclosure out there and I wish I'd bought it first instead of wasting money on the vivexotic



> I am also wanting to plant the viv with live plants. I have read that live plants help by taking in excess moisture, and by producing oxygen. Can anyone recommend some decent, non-toxic species? And should I use a substrate in the bottom to plant in to, or go with potted plants?


I use a Pothos (devils ivy) a fiscus and and umbrella plant, all available form your local homebase



> Finally, is it worth investing in an automatic fogger? I've been looking at a Lucky Reptile Super Fogger. Anyone had experiences with these?



that fogger doesn't rate very highly, I mist mine 2 or 3 times a day for 5 minutes at a time using a hand held pressure sprayer and i have a dripper running for the whole 12 hours that the lights are on so he always has a water source if he wants it

I'm going to be acquiring a Mist King when they come back into stock


----------



## Mrwaylay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the replies. Nice load of info Spaceisdeep, although a little too late maybe; it is indeed a Vivexotic viv I was looking in to...and have now gone and purchased. I'll see how I get on with it, and if a future upgrade is needed, well, so be it...! I'm already starting to plan a 'false bottom' drainage setup for the viv. Hopefully it will help some. 

Your Ambilobe in the picture is beautiful. I am beginning to lean more that way now 

Has anyone ever used a Super fogger or similar? I can see them for about £60 online. Is it better saving my cash for something a bit better?


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

Mrwaylay said:


> Hey, thanks for the replies. Nice load of info Spaceisdeep, although a little too late maybe; it is indeed a Vivexotic viv I was looking in to...and have now gone and purchased. I'll see how I get on with it, and if a future upgrade is needed, well, so be it...! I'm already starting to plan a 'false bottom' drainage setup for the viv. Hopefully it will help some.


I'd really advise to remove the roof and use mesh instead, that way you'll increase the air flow and be able to keep the uv lamp outside the viv

and as already pointed out, its not big enough for a an adult panther so if you get a panther you'll have to upgrade in 5-6 months anyway, I bought mine as a temp measure and because I had other plans for it once he'd out grown it



> Your Ambilobe in the picture is beautiful. I am beginning to lean more that way now


thanks, yeah he's a stunner, that photo was taken about 6 weeks ago, he's since shed again and his colours are really vivid now 

I bought him from a member here, he has some more for sale in the classified section, probably one of the best Ambilobe lines in the UK and pure too, not been crossed with any other localities

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...032871-ambilobe-panther-chameleon-babies.html



> Has anyone ever used a Super fogger or similar? I can see them for about £60 online. Is it better saving my cash for something a bit better?


i've looked at those but most of these dont get very good reviews
the blurb also says



> excellent for animals which need a constant high humidity like green tree pythons, emerald tree boas and poison arrow frogs.


panther chameleons need the humidity to spike at about 90% 2 or 3 times a day and then let it drop down to around 40-50% the rest of the time so if the super fogger keeps humidity consistently high then its not really suitable, I'm sure it works with a timer though so could be ok

As I said I'm holding out for mist king system to come back into stock
the only place I've found in the uk that stocks them are 

Misting Equipment :: MistKing :: Misting Systems - JungleFrog


----------

